

Dear TechCrunch - gotrythis

TechCrunch, please stop having auto-popup images and auto-playing videos on your site when you scroll over something or when the page loads. Makes your site the most annoying one I visit.<p>Vote for this and maybe they&#x27;ll stop.
======
nphyte
Techcrunch, please talk to an interaction designer. Or approach random people
who dont read techcrunch and look at the annoyance on their face when they
scroll through said area of page.

------
untog
Dear user,

We need the money.

Love, Techcrunch

~~~
gotrythis
These are images. Not ads. Videos that autoplay when you are scrolling down
the page and your mouse accidentally moves over them.

------
lriken
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/15/adblock-plus-
chrome/](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/15/adblock-plus-chrome/)

------
Red_
I also don't like this on Yahoo and Foxnews.com.

------
VOYD
what's TechCrunch?

------
MrMeker
Adblock?

